# Old 5hp briggs Horizontal output



## gokartkid (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey i have an old 5hp briggs i got as tiller. I am fixing it for my go kart. I cleaned up th whole engine in and out. the problem is no spark i clean the points and still no spark. I think it may be the coil. Is there any way to check if the coil is bad??


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Points are very old and outdated i would go ahead and replace the coil with a new electronic ignition coil.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you heard of a Magnetron kit, it's about $18.00 instead of Electronic coil over $35.00.Briggs part no.394970. Pull out coil, install magneton (follow instructions) you do have to solder the two wires, you can leave in the pts/cond but clip off wires going to pts.from outside of pts/cond cover. Just follow the instructions.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

well if the coil is dead he just waisted $18. At the same time the coil very rarely dies its normally either the points or the electronic part in the solid state ignitions that go bad


----------



## gokartkid (Mar 20, 2009)

i have heard of the magnatron but i dont want to buy it if the coil isnt bad. Is there a way to test the coil and see if it is bad?


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

I asked the same question last week and GeoGrubb gave me a very helpful link on how to troubleshoot that stuff. I would look hard at the points and condenser first.

Here's the thread I was talking about. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=248332


----------

